# Options for ex-law enforcement



## edsheeran (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi all

Looking for suggestions from the experts about where I might look for opportunities in UAE for work. 

I've got 20+ years as a senior police officer (serious crime investigations, cyber and organised crime), a Masters degree, and am currently working in an International Organisation and well accustomed to working in the international environment and engaging with senior government folk around the world.

I have had ADIA suggested and will be posting my CV there, albeit I find it a bit unusual not having any particular role to apply to!

I'd appreciate any other suggestions for entities like ADIA that may not feature on the normal recruiting channels. Also happy to look at Dubai although I know it has it's own thread.

I come with a wife and two youngsters who need schooling, so would also be grateful for any suggestion package figures I ought to be proposing/looking for please.

Many thanks,
Ed


----------

